# Juicing for IBS?



## SLaurenAlise

I am wondering if any other IBS sufferers have tried juicing to make sure that you get nutrients while you're suffering from IBS, particularly IBS-D. I have recently been diagnosed as malnourished, with several vitamin and mineral deficiencies, as well as anemia, due to my IBS. Right now, my stomach is so messed up that I can't properly absorb the nutrients from my food, even when I'm not experiencing daily IBS attacks. Obviously, it's even harder for me to get any nutrients from my food when I have attacks of diarrhea, and there are many fruits and vegetables that I haven't been able to eat for YEARS, so I'm not getting the nutrients from those fruits and veggies at all.

I know that many of us have very limited diets. Has anyone else tried juicing?

I've found that I'm still not able to have certain fruits and veggies, even juiced. But I've been able to get more fruits and veggies into my diet overall, so I think it's starting to help.

I'd love to know not only if other IBS sufferers have tried juicing, but if we could start sharing recipes. I've decided to start a blog and post the recipes that work for me. Is anyone else interested in reading and/or contributing?


----------



## SLaurenAlise

If anyone is interested, I started a Juicing for IBS blog: http://juicingforibs.blogspot.com/

I'd love to have other people's thoughts and contributions!


----------



## SLaurenAlise

I've got several juicing recipes up on my blog, as well as other juicing and diet resources for IBS sufferers. Check it out - http://juicingforibs.blogspot.com/

Again, I'm looking for other people's ideas and contributions -- comment on this thread or send me a private message. Thanks!


----------



## SLaurenAlise

Even though no one has actually replied to this thread on the forum, I've gotten a lot of traffic on my juicing website from this forum... so I just wanted to remind everyone that I'm looking for feedback on my juicing blog. Has anyone tried my recipes? Does anyone else juice to help them consume and digest more fruits and veggies?  Would anyone like to contribute ideas for my blog?

Thanks!

http://juicingforibs.blogspot.com/


----------



## markpsf

I'm very glad you started this and will check out your website. 
I have the same condition and especially want to do more with green veggies.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Bethan Bull

Hi Everyone!!

My name is Bethan and I am currently conducting some research into the effects of a Juice Detox Diet on IBD.

I would really appreciate if anyone who has ever completed a Juice Detox Diet could take 5-10 minutes of their time to complete a short survey analysing the potential effects these diets may have on the condition.

I am looking at Jason Vale's Super Juice Diet in particular, but those who have completed any type of Detox Diet are also welcome to complete the survey.

I would appreciate any help, and all the responses will help lead to possible future research into conservative management of IBD.

https://www.surveymo...co.uk/r/K7VCVMK

Thanks everybody for their help,

Bethan


----------



## Noca

I juice every day. I make 1 litre of juice a day, which I use 2 apples, 2 medium sized beets, 4lbs of carrots, and a fistful of parsley. I drink half of it at a time, 2 times a day. I stir in 1/2 cup of ground flax, some liquid chlorophyll, and some L-glutamine powder, then I consume it with digestive enzymes. At first I couldn't even tolerate 200ml without having diahhrea, now I can do 500ml per glass and it usually ends up pretty well bowel movement wise. I can get all vegetables and fruit that I couldn't otherwise digest. I use a Breville juicer that cost me about $180, and it works pretty good and isn't that bad to clean.

Your skin will actually turn orange from consuming so many carrots, it looks sorta like a summer tan. It isn't permanent and fades within 20 hours or so of your last drink.


----------



## an0chick2

I juice everyday too. I usually juice spinach, an apple, celery, half of a beet or sometimes a little more,1/2 lemon, cilantro or parsley, ginger, sometimes I add broccoli stems or bell peppers...it comes out tasting delicious. Ooo and a cucumber when I have some. Everything I juice is organic and I drink the juice fresh every morning. ..I make about 14oz!


----------

